# ACE Novella Firenze any thoughts?



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all,

sorry to be a post monster but .......

Have managed to stumble across a ACE NOVELLA FIRENZE at what seems a very good price as its an ex rental 2005 50k on the clock and £21k window price.

any thoughts? any experiance with this MH?


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

some other info..

U shaped rear lounge, integrated shower/cassette toilet, gas/electric hot water system, Truma blown air heating system, full oven, grill and 4 burner hob, 3 way fridge (12v, 240v and gas), on board water tanks, heki roof light, night blinds and flyscreens, removable carpet, fiamma bike rack, Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD(turbo diesel), radio/CD player, electric pack, 49,900 miles


Good deal? worth a 200+ mile round trip for a look?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good, but until you have examined it closely it's a pig in a poke.

Depends whether you feel like making the effort. Ace vans have a pretty good reputation as far as I know. Their caravans were always OK when we tugged.

_I'd go and have a look if I were you, as you will always wonder if it was the bargain of a lifetime if you don't go._  :? :roll:

Be sure the dealer knows you are coming though, or he just might flog it ten minutes before you arrive! 8O 8O

If you are really interested get a damp test done there and then. If there's nothing to hide the dealer won't mind having a quick prod with his meter.

Ask to see its service history as well. High mileage is not necessary any sort of problem if it has been looked after properly, and with that engine 50K is only just run-in! 

That's all the encouragement I can offer - especially as I can't recall ever seeing that particular model. :roll:


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you for the comments, i am hoping that someone on here will have one or had one and can give me some pointers!

I have emailed the dealer for some detailed pics and explained that its a long drive


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No probs.

>> This << might make you think twice though!! 8O


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Ahh that might mean there is more room to bargain!!


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*ace*

Hi,used to have an ace firenze 2005 model,very nice van.For me it just lacked external storage but you can get beeny boxes fitted into skirt.It is a nice spacious van but although it will sleep 6 easily it lacks the payload for 6 people and their kit.
Dave.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi r6 with regard to your other post on the site with regard to finance, I can source a motorhome for you but that leaves me open to all kinds of legal problems as selling and the law is a minefield.I once did a course on the subject run by a barrister and believe me it was frightening, came out never wanting to sell a vehicle again.If I buy through the trade website I buy the vehicle blind and it is sold as seen with no comeback,it is not for the feint hearted.If you buy a vehicle from someone that you think is a private seller and he has been in the trade for even one day he in reality dosen`t have a leg to stand on.I wish you well in your viewing but get as many photos and honest answers as you can before your trip. 
Wyn.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: ace*



pricey007 said:


> Hi,used to have an ace firenze 2005 model,very nice van.For me it just lacked external storage but you can get beeny boxes fitted into skirt.It is a nice spacious van but although it will sleep 6 easily it lacks the payload for 6 people and their kit.
> Dave.


geat stuff thank you. In reality it is only going to be myself, wife dog and any sprogs we have later on 99.9% of the time. we like the idea of the 6 beth in case we want to invite guests along for a weekend (nephews niece etc) if we were ever to have more that 1 or 2 guests then we would ask them to bring there own car anyway


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

wynthesurfer said:


> Hi r6 with regard to your other post on the site with regard to finance, I can source a motorhome for you but that leaves me open to all kinds of legal problems as selling and the law is a minefield..


wyn, I will PM you as there may be a way forward


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

If it's any use, I had a Swift 630G, 2003, which I think would be similar to the Ace. Great Van. Only problem leaking each side at the joint of the luton(where it starts to curve up towards the front of the roof). Good luck.

Irishhomer


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we have a 54 plate firenze and we think it s a great van.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> we have a 54 plate firenze and we think it s a great van.


could I ask how long you have had it and what you paid? I am looking at an 05 for £21000 from a dealer????


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*ace*

I paid 33ooo for mine in 2005,kept it a year doing spain twice and got back pretty much what i paid for it.
As i say, it is a nice van and it sounds like a bargain at 21k.
Dave


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd say that's really, really cheap. We paid £24k three years ago for a 1998 Bessacarr with the same layout. OK, different model and all that, but does pretty much the same job.

By the way, so far as Sue and I are concerned it's the perfect layout for us, bags of space to move, sit and sleep. If yours has that chest of drawers which turns into a small table at the rear we think that's even better.

Good luck with it.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

OK Managed to get a few pics sent through, notice the van has rear parking sensors too (although not on the rear roof obv!! :roll: 

what do you think? Bargain or not so much? Speaking to the dealer yesterday there is very little if any that he can take off the ticket price max £100 say as a gesture even for cash.

He will put 12 months MOT and 12 months warranty on the MH both mechanical and conversion and it has full service history

A slight concern is they just fitted a new clutch after the last hire which seems odd......??


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

some more pics:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

paid £28500 3 yrs ago


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

I have just asked as its and ex hire van (rather cheekily) if the contents of the van could be included as well (cutlery kettles mains lead etc etc) and he said yes 

Looks like a long drive tomorrow!

Has anyone seen anything matching this deal recently???


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i would think long and hard about buying an ex hire mh as they have not always been treated welli


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

1). Agree with MikeMoss, the caravan style chest of drawers is one thing we really miss from our tugging days.  

2). Can't tell much from photos, but it certainly looks OK. Might be encouraging enough to persuade you to make the journey - but keep an open mind until you have had a good firtle around it. :? 

3). Bad upholstery colour in Mrs Zeb's opinion - and mine I must say. Blue is a very "cold" and cheerless colour, and (in our opinion :!: ) a "warmer" colour would be a priority. Get Mrs Demon's opinion on this straight away. These things matter a lot to the ladies!   

4). Nice big work surface around the (silly :!: ) circular sink, and four burner hob if that's important to you.

5). Discount the reversing sensors. They are only about twenty quid on eBay and can be a nuisance on a motorhome as you are often reversing to deliberately park with your tail over obstacles - such as the verge in a Tesco's car park.

6). The new clutch after only 50,000 miles?? Should have lasted longer, but they sometimes don't. I'd quiz the dealer a bit and evaluate his responses to help decide, but if he seems genuine I'd be pleased to have a new clutch without having to go back and thump the tub to get it fitted later.

The failing clutch might be the only reason the hire company (presumably?) sold it on, and if the failure was not caused by something ominous it could have done you a favour, as I bet the dealer got it for a song. (That model doesn't have any well-known engine or clutch problems - in fact they are pretty well bomb proof.)


A few points for you to think about, but only two people can make the final decision. Well - only one really, and you married her!!


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> i would think long and hard about buying an ex hire mh as they have not always been treated welli


Anything to look out for specifically??


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> 1). Agree with MikeMoss, the caravan style chest of drawers is one thing we really miss from our tugging days.
> 
> 2). Can't tell much from photos, but it certainly looks OK. Might be encouraging enough to persuade you to make the journey - but keep an open mind until you have had a good firtle around it. :?
> 
> 3). Bad upholstery colour in Mrs Zeb's opinion - and mine I must say. Blue is a very "cold" and cheerless colour, and (in our opinion :!: ) a "warmer" colour would be a priority. Get Mrs Demon's opinion on this straight away. These things matter a lot to the ladies!


I think with everything we have seen that we are going to pop down tomorrow and have a look, I have checked with Zero Alpha (the missus) and she doesnt seem to mind the colour scheme which makes a change lol

I think when you have a limited budget you need to be a bit more flexible on things like colour I guess. Im just after the best deal in the price range I can afford.

I appreciate the comment re the parking sensors too, with a vehicle this length I would have someone watching me reverse anyway to be on the safe side!

So....

what should I be looking for. Like the comment re the damp test while we are there and will grill the dealer re the clutch,


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

check for corrosion around the running lights on the side skirts as we had ours replaced under warranty when i noticed they were corroding wheni changed a bulb. aslo check the flooring under the van that it is ply painted black and not the undersealed composite material which can be prone to rotting as swift have had thier probs in this dept.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers Geordie! not sure what that thank button is but thanking everyone at the mo LOL!

Any other general tips?


----------

